# Soap Cutters



## Lynusann (Jul 9, 2015)

I've been eyeing tank cutters for a while and just can't decide. I know people RAVE about their Bud cutters, but wondering if anyone has any feedback on the ones sold by Nurture? I really like the pink (ALL my soap supplies are either bright blue or pink...I like the colors and it keeps my kitchen utensils clearly separated from soap utensils). 

Any comparison of the two?


----------



## Dorymae (Jul 9, 2015)

Well, I can't give a comparison, I do use the bud cutter. It works great and it is easy to fix the wire if you break one (guilty). Thank goodness he includes one with the order. 
The bud cutter is fairly light for what it is. I imagine the metal one would be heavier if you need to move it around. 
However I think the metal one would be easier to clean since you could submerge it if needed - just dry it well. Where with the bed cutter I use a damp cloth. It's is not hard to clean but it takes some time to get around each wire and on the inside edge.

I know someone here bought the nurture cutter. I remember the post a few months back.


----------



## kumudini (Jul 9, 2015)

I saw a YouTube video today where the soaper was using the pink cutter from nurture. It seemed to work great.


----------



## Lynusann (Jul 9, 2015)

Well, I'm really wondering what the major differences (pros/cons) of a metal vs a wood cutter is? Is there any reason one is better than the other?


----------



## Dorymae (Jul 9, 2015)

Lynusann said:


> Well, I'm really wondering what the major differences (pros/cons) of a metal vs a wood cutter is? Is there any reason one is better than the other?



Really the only things I could think of is wood is lighter, so if like me you cut a lot of loafs and need to move it often, it is a benefit. However you can't wet wood down without warping, which would be the benefit to metal.  Other than that they both work the same way.


----------



## navigator9 (Jul 9, 2015)

Have a Tank. Love it. It is metal, but I'm guessing the metal pieces are hollow, because it's not so heavy. But it does live up to it's name. It's solid as a rock. I've had mine for years, broke a wire once on a salt bar, none since then. Can't comment on other cutters, but I heart the Tank.


----------



## Lynusann (Jul 9, 2015)

navigator9 said:


> Have a Tank. Love it. It is metal, but I'm guessing the metal pieces are hollow, because it's not so heavy. But it does live up to it's name. It's solid as a rock. I've had mine for years, broke a wire once on a salt bar, none since then. Can't comment on other cutters, but I heart the Tank.



Who is your tank cutter from?


----------



## navigator9 (Jul 9, 2015)

As far as I know, only "For Crafts Sake" sells the Tank. http://forcraftssake.com/shop/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=7_8


----------



## shunt2011 (Jul 9, 2015)

I have the metal bud cutter and its a solid piece of equipment. I debated between the nurture and bud and went with bud. Not sorry in the least that thing is a work horse. 

I think the difference between the wood and metal is cleaning it and wood can warp.  I had a wood one and after almost 3 years it had warped quite a bit


----------



## Lynusann (Jul 9, 2015)

I'm just so torn! If Bud didn't sell a metal tank cutter, I would probably go with the pink Nurture one without question, but his seems to be a little bit bigger (cuts more bars) and is still a bit cheaper. Shame he doesn't do them colored


----------



## vmakkers (Jul 13, 2015)

Lynusann said:


> I'm just so torn! If Bud didn't sell a metal tank cutter, I would probably go with the pink Nurture one without question, but his seems to be a little bit bigger (cuts more bars) and is still a bit cheaper. Shame he doesn't do them colored



Actually, he does. It's a little extra but you can ask him. I think he quoted me an extra 30 to get a purple one. He does have some other colors available. Just message him on Etsy. He had this pretty cool silver veiny/black one. I'm definitely saving up for one.


----------



## Lynusann (Jul 13, 2015)

vmakkers said:


> Actually, he does. It's a little extra but you can ask him. I think he quoted me an extra 30 to get a purple one. He does have some other colors available. Just message him on Etsy. He had this pretty cool silver veiny/black one. I'm definitely saving up for one.



Well hopefully by the end of the week I'll be buying one! I have a little side income coming in from something else and I'll have some extra money to justify the purchase. I'm getting excited now!


----------



## jenneelk (Jul 13, 2015)

I have one from Bud I got about 1.5 years ago and I love it. The wood on one of the top sides split in two making it unusable but he did send me a new piece for my husband to fix it and new strings. It's a tad off now but still works fine.


----------



## vmakkers (Jul 13, 2015)

Lynusann said:


> Well hopefully by the end of the week I'll be buying one! I have a little side income coming in from something else and I'll have some extra money to justify the purchase. I'm getting excited now!



Can I just say jealous??? I should have foregone some of the latest FO sales and got a cutter instead. I'm telling myself no more purchases until I buy a soap cutter.


----------



## Lynusann (Jul 13, 2015)

vmakkers said:


> Can I just say jealous??? I should have foregone some of the latest FO sales and got a cutter instead. I'm telling myself no more purchases until I buy a soap cutter.



I should have forgone them as well but I can't seem to help myself when there's a sale because 90% of the time I KNOW I'm going to use it. 

On the flip side, I've stopped buying new clothes for the most part and I no longer eat out at all so that I can justify all my soapy purchases. 

We shall see how well this panel pays tomorrow that I'm doing and see if I can justify paying the extra to have him powder coat a metal cutter. Otherwise I might be getting one from nurture. 

The benefit to Nurture however that I can see is that they give you "rewards points" back to your account for every purchase you make so if I bought it from them, I'd have more money to spend on more colorants later (though I need more colors like I need another hole in my head...)


----------



## Lynusann (Jul 16, 2015)

I decided on one!!! I'll post pics once I receive it  I'm pretty stoked!


----------



## Dahila (Jul 16, 2015)

I wonder............any Canadian here ordered soap cutter from US?  I want to know about custom charges and shipping......


----------

